

Ben Chestnut (MailChimp): Creating an Environment for Creativity and Empowerment - molbioguy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8U8dSwi7PQ&feature=youtu.be

======
molbioguy
I think Ben is very much on target -- good things happen when you favor
quantity over a single perfect creation. However, you have to have a way to
provide positive supportive pressure rather than negative pressure. Providing
people with the right motivation to work faster (and harder?) is a difficult
task. Allowing failure while keeping overall standards high.

